# HD VIDEO: Greatest Battle Rifle of All Time? The M1 Garand



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

I finally got around to making a more thorough video demonstrating the Garand from various angles, with some slow motion, etc. On this video I put forward my opinion that the M1 Garand was the greatest battle rifle of all time because of how it was used and what it accomplished. Would enjoy hearing other perspectives on this question, which is probably one of those issues that will remain a subject for discussion and consideration for a long time.

Any rate, would love to see your favorite Garand demonstration videos and anything else you might want to add to the conversation.

*Here's a link to the video.*

.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

My father carried one in WW2, as the sergeant of a machine gun unit. He let me fire it one time, when I was about 12...I never knew whether it was THE rifle that he used, or one that he purchased later..........that was the last time it was fired......before firing it, I always remember him taking a pencil, while the breech was open, and sticking it down in, and having it slam shut, explaining to me, that, it could have been my fingers. I surely thought that it was a hell of a weapon when I was 12, seeing what it did to the trees. Filling that magazine with what seemed at the time, to be excessively large cartriges. Hell of a weapon then, still hell of a weapon know.


----------



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

You don't get Garand Thumb when you load it. It happens during sloppy manual of arms, or accidents while maintaining it.


----------

